# Mac QuarkXPress files to Word 97?



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

A friend has asked me the following:

"I have put off the transfer of my 10 years of work on Mac to the Gateway. Can you help me? Here is some rudimentary info:

MacSE system 6.0.7
Word processing program Quark Express 3.1

New Gateway computer Microsoft 4.10.98
Using Microsoft Word as word processing

What do you think?
Lisa"

yipes! What can I tell her?


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

I found this, but I haven't confirmed it:

"QuarkXPress is able to open itself from Mac & PC. You must use the same version on both the Mac and PC (This is a limitation of QuarkXPress)."

Any comments welcome..


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

Your friend is using a typsetting program. There is no simple way to get its files into Word 97. The best solution would be to find a copy of Xpress 3.1 for Windows and simply keep using Xpress.



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Caper:
> *A friend has asked me the following:
> ...


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

No, my friend is using a _desktop publishing program_, and you seem to have neglected to address the cross-platform issue.

My question, at this point, is whether the PC version will read the Mac files or not. Also, how would I get the files over to the PC, anyway? Is there a utility of any kind that would allow the Mac to create floppies that a PC can read?


----------



## Caper (Feb 12, 1999)

For the record, I contacted Quark tech support. Here was what they said:

Hi Scott,

It is correct that QuarkXPress for Mac OS and QuarkXPress for Windows can
read each other's files, so you can transfer documents between the two
platforms. I've tested opening QuarkXPress 3.1 Macintosh documents with
QuarkXPress 4.1 for Windows, and the files did open without a problem.
However, if you were to resave this document in QuarkXPress 4.1, you would
no longer be able open the document in QuarkXPress 3.1, either on a
Macintosh or a Windows machine.

When opening documents on a different platform than they were created on,
there are issues involving fonts, graphics, and naming conventions you'll
need to familiarize yourself with. You can view our documentation on these
issues in detail via our tech*notes on Cross Platform issues at the
following location:
http://www.quark.com/support/technotes.cfm#qxp_xplat

You can also access these tech*notes via email by sending an e-mail to:

[email protected]

with the word "index" in the subject field.

I hope this information helps. Please feel free to contact me again if you
have any further questions or concerns.

Regards,
Greg Stretton
Quark Technical Support


----------

